

Clef: new iOS and Android apps to kill passwords - landakram
http://blog.clef.io/post/41125510856/new-iphone-and-android-apps-new-developer-tools

======
morpher
This looks like an interesting app for logging in "without passwords" by
scanning QR codes using a smart phone and entering a passcode. (I consider a
passcode to just be an insecure password, but we'll let that slide for now).

Unfortunately, the app crashes immediately on a 4s with iOS 5.1.1, so I can't
test it out. This brings up a concern. If a bad update (like the current one)
causes the app to not work with your device, you can not log into anything
that uses this for authentication.

~~~
brennenHN
I'm sorry that's not working for you morpher! We're looking into this crash
right now and we'll have a fix out as soon as possible.

------
54mf
This is kind of brilliant. I'm going to give it a shot!

